# ...it's real you guys: FINAL FANTASY 7 REMAKE



## Tessie (Jun 15, 2015)

After years and years and years of fans begging for a remake of FF7...it's happening for the Playstation 4 and oh my god. 

I cannot wait. 


FF7 is my favorite game ever, the story is amazing, and the game has been given the title numerous times of being the best final fantasy there was. Overrated but for a reason. 


Watch the remake trailer here
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/15/8787209/final-fantasy-7-remake-announcement-sony-playstation

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/16/e3-2015-final-fantasy-7-hd-remake-is-finally-happening

SO EXCITE SO EXCITE


----------



## Ramza (Jun 15, 2015)

CROSS DRESSING IN HD


----------



## aetherene (Jun 15, 2015)

DUDE. THIS IS GONNA BE IN HD.







THIS SCENE IS GONNA BE IN HD. I AM SO EXCITED.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL I forgot about the Honey Bee Inn scene! thats going to be crazy.


I can't even imagine how they'll do the scene with 



Spoiler: game spoiler warning but who doesnt know by now 



Sephiroth killing Aeris


...wow. That will seriously cause goosebumps. I have goosebumps now. Im that excited. 

I hope they keep everything the same, I hope they don't change anything about the story from the original. I even want all the same music, just orchestrated.

I'm excited how they will do the materia system too.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 16, 2015)

"Final" tbh I've never played one


----------



## Tessie (Jun 16, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> "Final" tbh I've never played one



Never too late! Get FF7 on Steam for PC. It's a truly amazing game with a great story to it. It's almost 20 years old (wow...) so the graphics aren't like now games, but it was huge for its time. 

Or you can always wait for the remake


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I would be more excited if I actually played a Final Fantasy game.

But it looks interesting...gonna miss the colorful graphics of the old game though.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I would be more excited if I actually played a Final Fantasy game.
> 
> But it looks interesting...gonna miss the colorful graphics of the old game though.



If you never played a final fantasy game how are you going to miss the color graphics of the old one? XD 
I'm sure they're going to make it colorful, imagine how the Gold Saucer will be like. *-*
I do agree though, the trailer is kinda dark!




Gonna post the trailer here instead of in that link:


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

This blew up on my Tumblr dash, dude.


----------



## June (Jun 16, 2015)

thought i died this morning when i saw it  oh god q w q


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

I woke up to my friends in the US blowing up my KIK and my iMessages, because they know how much I love FF7. First time in my life I woke up just to scream and cry. This is something I have had a mighty need for for years.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2015)

Omg FFVII remake! I cry tears of joy xD So happy! Finally not another FFX remake xD


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 16, 2015)

This news has made me so happy , I've waited for this for so long.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

wow! finally they decided to listen to the tears of their poor fans....aaaand the thing will probably come out in 5 years from now...


----------



## June (Jun 16, 2015)

best headline abt the news tbh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Just saying, Sony has SOOO beat Xbox. .


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so excited! I need more money though... ;_; Sony, why are you so amazing?


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm actually really happy about it, I love FFVII and Advent Children, I mean, as you say, it's very overrated, but I can't help but love it just the same, even after all these years. This is going to be really cool.


----------



## Miggi (Jun 16, 2015)

Woah, had goosebumps during looking the video. I've waited for this game for such a long time. I grew up with Final Fantasy, I really love this fu**ing game series, So hyped.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

*Aerith's death in HD 8DDDDDDDD*


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

My boyfriend had messaged me this morning to tell me the news and send me link to the trailer. I screamed--and I'm pretty sure my dog thought I was dying.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 16, 2015)

GUYS. DO YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE IN HD WE'RE GONNA GET IN THIS GAME?!







BARRET'S DATE.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 16, 2015)

I NEED TO ACQUIRE A PS4 SOMETIME BEFORE THIS COMES OUT OH MY GOODNESS 
DATING BARRET
CHOCOBO FARM
_SEPHIROTH_

I wonder how much of an influence spinoffs will have on the remake? Particularly Crisis Core which added a lot to original game canon, with a ton of emphasis on the Buster Sword's symbolism and even threw Genesis smack into the Nibelheim incident...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 17, 2015)

Never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 17, 2015)

I. JUST. DIED.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I. JUST. DIED.



NO!  Stalfos is dead!  Lol jk


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 18, 2015)

I hope it's a full HD remake with a new graphic and stuff and not just VII with a slightly better one where you can't even tell the difference. There was no ingame footage so we don't now!


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Mokuren said:


> I hope it's a full HD remake with a new graphic and stuff and not just VII with a slightly better one where you can't even tell the difference. There was no ingame footage so we don't now!



Yes, yes we do. It's a remake. If it was a hd port they'd probably say so and not make a pretty and expensive trailer for it. What would be the point of leaving out footage if it was the same game?


----------



## Geoni (Jun 24, 2015)

It seems like a PR move to me - a considerable amount of their fanbase stopped taking interest in the franchise because of the FF13 games and them not doing anything else on the PS3. And I can understand people losing respect for Square Enix for that, but a lot of those people wanted a FF7 remake because that was one of their first games as a kid and for that reason all of the other FF games after it sucked because they weren't FF7. So I'm kind of annoyed that they hit the panic button to improve PR and cashflow. FF7 isn't a bad game, I'd just like to see them make new games after FF15, like Agni's Philosophy (which could possibly end up being 16?). Either way, I'm just jaded because FF6 was my first and for the reason I criticize (I'm so hypocritical) I'd rather see that remade and actually see a 3D treatment, even if it has more characters than you can count on your hands. That being said, FF7 isn't a bad game and I'd play this just because FF7 is one of the better final fantasies, I'm just annoyed by the impatience of wanting to see something new already. 

/end rant


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

honestly I try not to get so hyped about this because knowing square enix's history this probably won't come out until they realease the PS5, and honestly I'd be VERY surprised it it came out before that....


----------



## Tao (Jun 24, 2015)

I never personally liked VII that much, it was okay but I'm not super hyped for this...


However, 


Didn't they always say that they won't release a FFVII remake until they feel they have surpassed its quality with another Final Fantasy game? They've said that quite a lot if I recall.

Does this mean they consider Final Fantasy XIII trilogy to be just as good or better than VII? 

Take from that what you will but I would be pretty disappointed if they legit thought that XIII even remotely matched the quality of any Final Fantasy game from 6-12 (yes, even 12).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 24, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> honestly I try not to get so hyped about this because knowing square enix's history this probably won't come out until they realease the PS5, and honestly I'd be VERY surprised it it came out before that....



This is honestly what I'm thinking. FFXIII Versus, which is now FFXV, was supposed to come out on the PS3 according to one of the first trailers, yet here we are almost two years into the PS4 with not even a release date.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> This is honestly what I'm thinking. FFXIII Versus, which is now FFXV, was supposed to come out on the PS3 according to one of the first trailers, yet here we are almost two years into the PS4 with not even a release date.



I believe the same can be said about final fantasy xiii, I heard that game was teased in 2006 and came out 3 years later lol


----------

